# aluminum boat non-slip interior coating



## Johnny Bravo (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone know of a reasonably priced do-it-yourself non-slip/non-skid interior boat deck/bottom in the Navarre/Gulf Breeze area? Maybe something I can roll on? I'm looking to coat the interior floor with non-skid and would like it to be not terribly abrasive. Maybe rubber granules? Preferably in an olive drab or possibly dark gray color. Looking to refurb a duck boat. I've already ripped out the old carpet, and haven't found anything during my research thatsupposedly lasts and has my desired colors. At least for a reasonable price. Cabela's Tuff Stuff didn't get a very good rating overall. Any suggestions??

J.B.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get some fiberglass resin and coat the deck wit it then before the resin sets up throw a lot of sand over it, let it harden then wash the excess sand from the deck, let the water dry after washing, paint the deck the desired color. If you want a less rough deck just put another coat of resin over the sand before painting.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is what I will use.



http://www.backwaterbowfishing.com/onlinestore/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=197



I have used Durabak in the past. Even the owners decided to snipe the pix's of my boat for their website. I've asked them to remove them.



I will NOT use the product again. It was defective.



http://www.durabakcompany.com/marine3.htm


----------

